# Exposed to Kennel Cough



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I took both my dogs to a friend's house yesterday and today my friend calls to tell me her dog came down with kennel cough this morning. Is there anything I can do to prevent my boys from getting sick? She said their dogs had been vaccinated, but this was a different strain. My dogs haven't been vaccinated for kennel cough because when we travel, my sister comes to sit with them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you call your Vet yet?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think there is anything you can do except take them to the vet if they start to show signs of being ill. It is very treatable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with Evelyn , not to worry, not serious. Wait for anything out of sorts. And then if something happens go to vet. Do keep your dogs away from others for awhile.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'll do just that!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

When Keeper picked up kennel cough at the boarding place, we had a conversation about the fact that the vaccine isn't effective after 6 months (and maybe not that long) and that the vaccine has issues. The vet said no treatment necessary if the dog was not sick. He wasn't and it wore off.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully they won't get sick. The only 2 Havanese I've had who got kennel cough were current on their vaccine, picked it up at a dog show. Even the dogs here at home who hadn't ever had, or had but the shot time frame was expired by alot, didn't get it. Neither were really sick, just an annoying cough.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We brought it home from a dog show too, years ago. It went through the whole pack, but only lasted a couple of days.


----------

